

Show HN: Audubon – Automatically get a screenshot of any tweet - hung
https://audubon-tweets.herokuapp.com/

======
padho
Just tried it and it works :)

Some Feedback: * The ajax spinner looks horrible. * "I'm feeling lucky" gives
me always the same tweet.

~~~
hung
Thanks for the feedback!

I know, the spinner looks terrible! I just haven't gotten around to making it
look better since most people will probably use the bookmarklet if they use it
at all. Same with the I'm feeling lucky button, just wanted to make it easy
for people to see the proof of concept without going to twitter, copying and
pasting.

------
v4violetta
I like it but why can't I save it as image? I don't want to deploy to Heroku.
;)

